# Fort Morgan Surf vs. Pier ??



## Flyhatch

I am a PA. Bass Fisherman looking for some saltwater help.

This will be my third year staying in Ft. Morgan for a week in July.

I mainly fished from the pier in Ft Morgan and I managed a few small redfish and some trout and a mangrove snapper as some of the better fish. tons and tons of mullet and other bait cleaners

I tried hooking up smaller fish for bait and casting it out far from the pier but all Id get would be crabs.

I use heavy bass tackle, If I need one of those surf rods I dont have a problem investing in one.

I would like to catch a big redfish. 

Are my chances better fishing from the surf ?

What and where is the Dixie Bar?

What lures are most productive. (i used gulp and caught lots of little stuff)

Should I bring any top water baits ? (I can walk the dog like a champ)







any info would be greatly appreciated.

I will be there this Sunday giving it another go 



thanks for your help,



E


----------



## saltfisher1

I would night fish in the pier at this time of the year with live shrimp and small live croakers...Should be some nice reds and trout running the area along with some flounder.


----------



## Flyhatch

Thanks for the reply 

I know I can catch some small croakers from the pier. I will try the marina for the live shrimp.

Ive used a egg sinker rig in the past. Is the a better rig to be using for that type of fishing?



Thanks agian,



E


----------



## saltfisher1

Some folks use a float rig with a half oz sinker and hook under it for trout.


----------



## Pier#r

> I would like to catch a big redfish.
> Are my chances better fishing from the surf ?


Yes, IF you care to take the walk from the end of the parking lot out to the beach and around to the "point". It's about 3/4 mile walk. Take some light tackle too (with a jig or spoon) to cast at any surface feeding fish you might see while out there. Best bait for the bull reds is a live croaker, pinfish, grunt, or small mullet. FRESH cut mullet (or croaker) works well to, especially at night or in dingy (rough) water.

An alternative is to try the parking lot on the gulf side just outside the fort entrance. There is a rock pile in front of it and you can walk the beach westward to the "point" if you wish (over a mile).



> What and where is the Dixie Bar?


The bar (4'-8' deep) extends SSW from Ft Morgan Point a few miles parallel to the Mobile Bay Ship Channel.



> What lures are most productive. (i used gulp and caught lots of little stuff)
> Should I bring any top water baits ?


Gulpswork for specks, redfish & flounder, etc.on thegulf beach or wading in the bay.I have had better luck (in clear water) with pearl colored 4" Fin-s lures on a 1/4 ounce jighead. Topwater will work well at times for specks. I've heard the 'Skitterwalk' is good, but I haven't fished TW much.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Flyhatch

Well if walking 3/4 of a mile will give me the best chance for a big red, Ill be walkin 

I thank you for all the great info. that was what I was looking for.

I cant wait to get there this sunday , Im hoping to make some blacked red fish for the family.



thanks agian,



e


----------



## saltfisher1

No night time fishing on that beach according to the Fort Administrator and Bon Secour Wild Life Rufuge folks....You can only fish the beaches in the daytime...PS...Do Not Get locked inside the gate after 7 PM....They wont open it again until8 AM....The gate hours change in fall to 5 PM closing...Just park by the pier even if its 2 in the afternoon to be safe.


----------



## Flyhatch

Thanks for the heads up, I sure dont want to be trapped 

How far will I need to cast to reach the reds from the dixie bar?

is a carolina rig a good set up?



thanks agian,



e


----------



## saltfisher1

> *Flyhatch (7/8/2009)*Thanks for the heads up, I sure dont want to be trapped
> How far will I need to cast to reach the reds from the dixie bar?
> is a carolina rig a good set up?
> 
> thanks agian,
> 
> e


Not far at all...they feed shallow most of the time....just get your bait out and keep it fresh evey 20 to 30 minutes.


----------



## Flyhatch

Just got back from a weeks stay at Ft. Morgan.

I hit the fort morgan pier and the dixie bar 5 out of seven days.

I didnt get any reds but I saw the filleted carcasas of the monsters on the beach the day I slept in 

I got some blues and lots of catfish from the bar. and plenty of croakers and mullet from the pier.



Id like to thank everyone for all helpful info. We already booked for next year.

I will post a pic or two when I get a few minutes.


----------



## saltfisher1

Sorry you didnt hook into a big red...atleast you caught something.


----------



## Flyhatch

I really think if I would of got there a little earlier Id of got one.

I got the best info from you and this site.


----------



## saltfisher1

Better luck next time...I'm gonna send you a PM.


----------



## Tydeorum

I just got back from the Fort Morgan area and I had a blast. I followed the directions to the point and had fun fishing. I only caught some sail cats and a small shark; no reds. There was two others fishing from the shore and three boats out there also. I parked and walked the beach route. It was a nice hike out there. Thanks for the advice.


----------

